
Apple Offers Royalty-free Licensing for nano-SIM Patents - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/apple_offers_royalty-free_licensing_for_nano-sim_patents/
======
riobard
Can't we just get rid of physical SIM cards all together and just make the
auth data easily loadable into mobile phones like SSL certificate or SSH
private keys? Making them smaller seems heading the wrong way. Remind me of
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3744268>

~~~
twiceaday
Embedding this information into a physical card is the simplest way to
guarantee uniqueness to control use.

------
schiffern
Ironically the picture shows a mini-SIM card.

The actual cards haven't been finalized, but this compares sizes:
<http://www.idownloadblog.com/2012/03/21/apple-nano-sim/>

~~~
simcop2387
Even those look like micro-sims to me, judging by the info on wikipedia

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subscriber_identity_module>

~~~
schiffern
Right you are. Thanks, and fixed.

~~~
simcop2387
I'm kind of wondering how much smaller they can get. Going any smaller than
micro would appear to me to need a new pad to talk to the chip on, which might
make adapters more difficult to make.

------
mariuolo
It's a trap!

